
Why I (Still) Code - ivankirigin
http://continuations.com/post/178777693/why-i-still-code
======
callahad
_"Sixth, it never gets dull. There are always shiny new toys to play with."_

I wish I had that perspective. Instead, I find myself growing weary trying to
keep abreast of all the shiny new toys, and feel like it gets in the way of
accomplishing or mastering new things.

------
jbl
You know, these sound like the same reasons I left grad school (Sociology) to
go back to coding. I'm much happier building things that other people can use.

------
joshu
Albert is awesome.

------
edw519
_...coding combines several other things that I really love. There is a bit of
math, a bit of writing, a bit of puzzle solving, etc..._

That's what does it for me.

------
endergen
Nice domain name!

~~~
eugenejen
He is a lisp user.

~~~
raganwald
Beware, VCs are all Schemers

~~~
Ben65
Groan, but I gave you a bump up anyway.

